# 65 hood on 67: emblem Q



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello to all. I have a '67 goat but it does not have the arrowhead hood emblem at the front, nor holes for one. I assume the hood must be off of a '65 (it does have the scoop). Can the emblem be added by drilling holes up from under the hood? Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It's the same hood, except for the holes. I would say YES. I have a '65 and a '67, but have not compared the underside of the hoods with each other. I'll try to take a look and see, but it'll have to be a few days......the cars are buried in my garage at the moment!!


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you for your response and i'll wait to see what find in your comparison.


----------

